# Has any one bent acrylic strips



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Before I realized I did not want to be an industrial designer, we were taught to do this by heating nice sand or similar silicate and then suspending the plastic in it for as long as it took to become flexible. We then wrapped around a form to make curves. 

Now days, I just have the local plastic shop figure out how to deal with such things. Its cheaper and safer than having sand hot enough to melt plastic around. I have no idea how they form shapes I need.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

there is a plethora of information concerning this on the internet. I used:

how to bend acrylic


in Google and got plenty of hits.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh ya man ! A little heat and I was able to make exactly what I wanted 
thanks to all.
deck hand


----------

